# Spotlights?



## SuperSport (Apr 13, 2008)

I have bought several spotlights and I haven't got a good one yet. It usually works for alittle while, think after about a month the light fade quicker and quicker. I bought an Black & Decker hoping it would be a good one, but it has had the same problem. When it is FULLY charged it works maybe, MAYBE 10 minutes, and I am stretching it there.

So I was wondering if any of ya'll have a good one, or know which is the best?

Thank You and Have A Blessed Day!


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Apr 13, 2008)

I just bought a Work Force at Home depot, and for the money it has been great. I use it all the time. try that one, I think you will like it.


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 13, 2008)

I have an young Bluetick Pup, that I am starting to let run at night, and it is hard, with a DEAD light!
Thanks I will look for it next time I go to Home Depot!


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Apr 13, 2008)

10-4  let me know how it works for you.


----------



## blessedchevy (Apr 14, 2008)

I have the same problem with them spotlights!


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 24, 2008)

Anymore ideas?


----------



## bnew17 (Apr 25, 2008)

get a Brinkman 2 mill . The recharable battery spotlights are awful. I only use mine when im riding through my property in my truck but mostly use it when im frog gigging or varmint hunting. When doing that i hook it up to a battery. Thats what i would do. It really all depends on what you plan on using it mostly for.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8586471


----------



## gunny542 (Apr 25, 2008)

home depot sells a husky 1 million one that lasts me about a hour sells for about $25


----------



## Ihunt (May 26, 2008)

Get in touch with Nite Lite company in Clarksvile Arkansas. They make many types of head lamps that will stay charged for hours.The prices with the charger will range from $65.00 to over $300.00 Sorry,but I don't have a number handy.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (May 27, 2008)

I have several Cyclops spotlights and they work great.  Check out cyclops website.


----------



## bristol_bound (May 27, 2008)

Ihunt is has right, Nite Lite. I have owned several over the years. Great lights, and good folks to deal with. HuntSmart.
http://www.huntsmart.com/ or 1-800-332-6968


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 28, 2008)

*Lightforce*

Don't pay attention to all the hype about 10 million candlepower because they aren't true.

I've got a Lightforce spotlight.  I've got the Walkabout model.  Lightforce products are the best made.  You get what you pay for.  

http://www.tufflights.com/Item.asp?ItemID=98

Darrell


----------



## bristol_bound (May 28, 2008)

Forman is right Lightforce Products are fine stuff. A friend runs a set of 140 on his Polaris they will blind you. Just not in my budget.


----------



## 12gamag (Jun 1, 2008)

if you are looking for a coon hunting lead lamp-I would recommend bright eyes-they makes some good lights-I have the 21 volt model and love it-the battery back isnt but 2 pounds... it will last me about 3 nights worth of hunting for a have to recharge.

as far as spotlights-I like brinkman-I have a three million candle watt that I bought from wally world that I have had for a year now.
I use it at least once a week for varmint hunting and havint had a single problem with it-and it does come with three differnt colored lenses......


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 18, 2008)

The best I have found (seriously) can be bought at Belk's. I now have two of them that my dad and I use duck hunting when running the boat in the morning. The first one I got two years ago and it still runs as long as the new one. The best part is they are fairly cheap.


----------

